

Github publishes public keys - x-sam
https://github.com/defunkt.keys

======
deanpcmad
Surely it doesn't matter though because no one will be able to access anything
using those keys without the private keys anyway...

------
x-sam
I know, they are public, but I don't want to share information about a number
of my keys, what exactly keys I do use to push my source code to github and
other related things.

~~~
oh_sigh
Why does it matter? Are your fears based on reason or just an uneasy feeling
you have about publicizing data that you don't need to?

------
beagle3
Isn't that required for validating signatures?

------
michaelmior
Sure, that's fine mine.

------
jrgifford
Well, aint this nice.

------
iamstef
awesome :D

